# Looking for some good wood duck mount ideas...



## K Dowling

I have a wood duck drake and hen that I wAnna get mounted. Not sure it I wanna do them both or just the drake. Kinda want a flying but also like the dead mounts. Seen one with drake flying one way and hen under him going the other way and seen one drake flying and henn is suiting down..


----------



## ngaduck

Any reputable taxidermist should be able to help you with this. I take my birds to Dana Stanford and just let him decide. When he thaws the bird, he will pick a pose that suits that individual bird. Sometimes a bird will have characteristics that will make it look better in a certain pose.


----------



## king killer delete

The best wood duck mount I ever saw Had a bob cat with a wood duck in his mouth.


----------



## jandr1

know a guy with a quail in a bob cats mouth.


----------



## bkl021475

ngaduck said:


> Any reputable taxidermist should be able to help you with this. I take my birds to Dana Stanford and just let him decide. When he thaws the bird, he will pick a pose that suits that individual bird. Sometimes a bird will have characteristics that will make it look better in a certain pose.



Best advice you can get rite here!^^


----------



## wray912

I like a wood duck box with the hen comin out the hole looking up and the drake standing or flyin ove the top lookin down


----------



## Ryanbig

This is what I have and love it


----------



## Ryanbig

Nevermind pick won't upload. I have the male on top of box. And my box is very rustic looking.


----------



## Wing Nut




----------



## Wing Nut




----------



## gunsmoke32

ngaduck said:


> Any reputable taxidermist should be able to help you with this. I take my birds to Dana Stanford and just let him decide. When he thaws the bird, he will pick a pose that suits that individual bird. Sometimes a bird will have characteristics that will make it look better in a certain pose.



Great advice. I have 5 up at Dana's now. He does only birds and it shows. His work is incredible. Go visit his shop or Casteels and you will see plenty.


----------



## Killer Kyle

Wing Nut said:


> View attachment 739934



Wingnut, that dead hang is the BOMB.  I love it.  Is that yours?


----------



## setters

The nest box sounds like a nice mount.  Someone post pics if you have one.


----------



## huntchesies

A taxidermist that is gifted with ducks or even just bird mounts will be the best way to go.  My opinion on who to take it to would be Castell or Stanford.  They know what a bird should look like even after its been shot.  They are true taxidermist in my book.  They will also let you know before they mount your bird if it's even gonna be worth it or not.  They aren't just out for the money part of it. I just take my birds to them and let them decide.  A true bird taxidermist is hard to find.


----------

